# Can I add a Shower Stall drain to a sink drain



## yardeningplus2 (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to add a shower stall to my basement 1/2 bath. It has a toilet and sink. Please see diagram under attachment. It contains a picture of my sink drain. The Shower would go about 5 ft from this drain on the left hand side. Would a wet vent be suffice or do I have to vent the shower stall out. Can this be done with hard work but no working complications. Thanks for allowing me to be on the forum. Any info is greatly appreciated. I'm in Canada. The coding maybe alittle different than the states.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

caught that one quick Ron!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Seen member register then post via who's online, nailed it right after I seen subject. We mean what we say on here, this is not for DIY'er.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nathan banned him


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Since the ban was set I'll open this up so anyone can add to this.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Quick draw mcgraw!! Super Mod:gun_bandana::thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick Draw McRon!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When I first seen the picture, did not look at it long and thought i was looking up at the ceiling. Weird


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

May want to watch what we say, may give him the free advice he seeks! Even though Nathan baned him he can still view as a guest.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I will give him the best free advice.... Go AWAY :tt2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Who, :whistling2: we never do that on here, if we give advice it is always the wrong way, look at our record.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am afraid to look at our records!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When I first seen the picture, did not look at it long and thought i was looking up at the ceiling. Weird


Yeh, now that you mention it, it does look like you are staring at the ceiling!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out the crayon art on the drywall. Seems it already says " no ". :bangin:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When I first seen the picture, did not look at it long and thought i was looking up at the ceiling. Weird


Imagine opening a clean out like that in a ceiling. You'd certainly get your shower.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Come on guys, help the poor fellow out. 
First you are going to need some material. I'll give you a list below. Everything can be obtained at Home Depot. 
-Pre-made Glacier Bay shower stall
-PVC shower drain
-PVC fittings to adapt from the drain two 3/4" pipe thread
-3/4 boiler drain
-Garden hose
-Pressure treated 4x4s
-Lots of silicon and construction adhesive

Now with all your material handy cut some 4x4s to fit under the shower pan. You will have to put the shower pan up on them to get the proper pitch to your drain. You can glue this mess in place with construction adhesive.

Once that is set install your shower drain and the PVC fittings to get to the 3/4 pipe thread. Once you get that set up install the boiler drain into the PVC. 

Now remove the cap from the clean out and run the garden hose from the boiler drain into the clean out. Make certain to make a trap with the garden hose. No simply insert the hose into the clean out as far as you can get it and close up the rest of the hole with silicon.

Slap some tile around the shower base, maybe make a nice step and you're done.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Come on guys, help the poor fellow out.
> First you are going to need some material. I'll give you a list below. Everything can be obtained at Home Depot.
> -Pre-made Glacier Bay shower stall
> -PVC shower drain
> ...


 Last step take pictures to show all your new friends at pz :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything you need to know is in my latest book!
Available at a book store or, library near you...
Ask for it!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

redwood, I walk in your shadow:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think all you guys are mean spirited and unfair. The poor fellow just came looking for a little direction and this is the reception he gets? You should all be ashamed.

So I'm going to help him out even if you misers won't

First off, if you don't get a permit and have it inspected, you can go ahead and do anything you want. Hey it's just plumbing and we all know that crap runs down hill. dont be too concerned with proper use of fittings or pitch or venting. Nothing really needs to be vented. that's just something plumbers talk about to protect their trade. I would go ahead and break up the concrete. Put a 3 x 1 1/2 Sanitary tee on it's side and pipe the trap righ into it in an S configuration so that the piping is compact and all. You can bush that pesky 2" shower drain down a save a couple of bucks. If you can't get ABS fittings, go ahead and use PVC, it's all plastic anyway. Home Depot and Lowes sells the special ABS to PVC glue. It works fine. You can also get some Zurn, 1/2" pex there and these fantastic fittings called "Sharkbites" to hook up the water. You don't have to solder anything. While you are at the box store they have a great book for $19.95 that should be your bible for these projects. It's called"You can do it 1-2-3" It'f full of pictures and easy to follow directions. Above all. Keep a stiff upper lip and enjoy yourself. remember, it's all a learning curve. Good Luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I think all you guys are mean spirited and unfair. The poor fellow just came looking for a little direction and this is the reception he gets? You should all be ashamed.
> 
> So I'm going to help him out even if you misers won't
> 
> First off, if you don't get a permit and have it inspected, you can go ahead and do anything you want. Hey it's just plumbing and we all know that crap runs down hill. dont be too concerned with proper use of fittings or pitch or venting. Nothing really needs to be vented. that's just something plumbers talk about to protect their trade. I would go ahead and break up the concrete. Put a 3 x 1 1/2 Sanitary tee on it's side and pipe the trap righ into it in an S configuration so that the piping is compact and all. You can bush that pesky 2" shower drain down a save a couple of bucks. If you can't get ABS fittings, go ahead and use PVC, it's all plastic anyway. Home Depot and Lowes sells the special ABS to PVC glue. It works fine. You can also get some Zurn, 1/2" pex there and these fantastic fittings called "Sharkbites" to hook up the water. You don't have to solder anything. While you are at the box store they have a great book for $19.95 that should be your bible for these projects. It's called"You can do it 1-2-3" It'f full of pictures and easy to follow directions. Above all. Keep a stiff upper lip and enjoy yourself. remember, it's all a learning curve. Good Luck.:thumbsup:


here! here! :clap::thumbup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

You forgot: if you can find enough tubular sink waste parts, you don't even need to buy pipe! You can just hook them together with radiator hoses.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Herk said:


> You forgot: if you can find enough tubular sink waste parts, you don't even need to buy pipe! You can just hook them together with radiator hoses.


Haha! And duct tape works everytime:yes:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Ron. Funny you should mention that. Last night I was in and saw where a guest was visiting the exact same thread. I wondered at the time was our HO plumber back. Heck, yall should let me join in at moderating. I love it. I have no work here so I am free to help. Lol.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> When I first seen the picture, did not look at it long and thought i was looking up at the ceiling. Weird


I also thought I was looking at a ceiling.

I want to know what code allows you to decrease the drain size? My eyes may be failing me but it looks like a reducing 1/4 bend on the lavatory drain.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never seen a reducing el like that except on a closet bend 4 x 3, that is why I thought it was a ceiling.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I have never seen a reducing el like that except on a closet bend 4 x 3, that is why I thought it was a ceiling.


In conjunction with a beer or six:laughing:


----------

